# Wie fange ich an - Pumpensteuerung



## Franz1 (20 September 2014)

Hallo,

als absoluter Neuling in SPS Programmierung bräuchte ich Hilfe.

Vorweg erst einmal das Projekt:

Als kleines WVU haben wir eine Druckerhöhungsanlage mit 2 Pumpen. 
Momentan läuft alles noch in "Klappertechnik" die durch eine SPS (Logo) ersetzt werden soll.

Die Anlage wird mit 2 Pumpen befüllt. Jede Pumpe hat einen Hand / Aus / Automatikschalter.
Das Ein- und Ausschalten im Automatibetrieb (Standard) wird über einen Druckschalter ausgeübt.
Desweiteren gibt es noch einen Wahlschalter für Vorrang Pumpe 1 oder Pumpe 2.

Das SPS Programm sollte:


Hand / Automatikbetrieb haben 
im Automatikbetrieb bei jedem Schalten die Pumpe wechseln (P1, P2, P1 usw) 
im Handbetrieb: Ausschaltung über den Druckschalter oder per Einschalten Automatik (jemand ist vor Ort) 
im Automatikbetrieb: Ein- und Auschalten über den Druckschalter 

Der  Wahlschalter für die Vorrangschaltung kann entfallen, die Schalter für  den Hand/Automatikbetrieb könnten aber auch durch Taster ersetzt werden.

Vielleicht hat jemand einen Lösungsansatz für mich.

Viele Grüße
Franz


----------



## Münchnerjunge (20 September 2014)

Hallo,

wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, dann wird die Steuerung wohl auch noch verändert? Richtet sich das nach dir, oder bekommst du da Vorgaben von jemandem? Wie ist denn der Handbetrieb umgesetzt? Wird dieser auch über die Logo angesteuert, oder ist das Hardwaretechnisch umgesetzt? Ich vermute mal, dass es sich um einen H-0-A Wahlschalter handelt, ja?

Des weiteren verstehe ich nicht, warum dein Handbetrieb auch über den Druckschalter ausgeschalten wird bzw. worin er sich vom Auto untscheidet? Lediglich im Pumpenwechsel? 

Grundsätzlich: Ich würde mir einmal alle Eingänge notieren, die du hast oder die du haben wirst. Dann würde ich mir alle Ausgänge notieren, die du haben wirst. Dann würde ich mir für den Anfang mal aufschreiben, welcher Ausgang gesetzt werden soll, wenn welcher Eingang kommt. Also ganz Einfach mal alles auf ein Blatt schreiben. Wenn du das hast, dann hast du eigentlich ein gutes Grundgerüst für dein Programm. 

Jetzt kannst du in Logo Soft ja mal versuchen das umzusetzen. Wenn du zum Beispiel folgendes hast:

E1 P1 Automatik
E2 P1 Hand 
E3 P1 Aus
E4 P2 Automatik 
E5 P2 Hand
E6 P2 Aus
E7 Druckschalter

A1 Pumpe 1 Ein
A2 Pumpe 2 Ein

ist es ja nicht mehr schwer über ein SR-Glied die Pumpe einzuschalten bzw. über den Taster Aus/Wahlschalter "Aus"/"Hand"/ "nicht Auto" das ganze wieder zurückzusetzen.

Den Pumpenwechsel würde ich einfach über ein Stromstoß programmieren. Das heißt du legst jeden Einschaltbefehl auf das Stromstoß, den Ausgang davon als UND an die Pumpenausgänge. Bei der einen Pumpe negierst du diesen. Dann hast du du deinen Wechselbetrieb.

Viel Erfolg. Probier es doch einfach mal aus. Vieles erklärt sich bei Logo-Soft auch einfach durch das Ausprobieren und Simulieren


----------



## JanB1 (21 September 2014)

Auch noch eine Frage meinserseits: Was macht denn der Vorrangschalter genau?

Und wie ist der genaue Ablauf beim Handbetrieb?

Und was soll passieren wenn die eine Pumpe im Handbetrieb ist und die andere im Automatikbetrieb?


----------



## Franz1 (21 September 2014)

Hallo,

@JanB1
der Vorrangschalter hatte bisher die Aufgabe entweder Pumpe 1/Pumpe2  oder Pumpe2/Pumpe1 zu schalten, ist aber bei der SPS nicht mehr  erforderlich.
Damit haben wir bisher die Betriebstunden der Pumpen geregelt. Wird einmal im Monat umgeschaltet.

Im Handbetrieb wird von einem Mitarbeiter vor Ort die Anlage gefüllt.  Das die Anlage auch über den Druckschalter ausgeschaltet wird, dient  hier in erster Linie der Sicherheit. Die Anlage darf nicht über einen  bestimmten Wasserdruck gefahren werden.
Im Automatikbetrieb fährt die Anlage selbstständig über den Druckschalter.

Es wird entweder Automatik oder Handbetrieb gefahren. Ein Mix von beiden ist nicht vorgesehen.
Es darf auch nur eine Pumpe in Betrieb sein!


@MünchnerJunge
Der H-O-A ist bisher ein Drehwahlschalter.

Was für neue Hardware eingesetzt wird liegt in meinem Ermessen.

Als Ein Ausgänge hab ich mir folgendes gedacht

E1 Hand
E2 Aus
E3 Automatik
E4 Druckschalter
E5 Motorschutz P1
E6 Motorschutz P2

A1 Pumpe 1
A2 Pumpe 2
A3 Meldung Hand
A4 Meldung Automatik
A5 Meldung Störung P1
A6 Meldung Störung P2

Ich habe schon mal etwas "gebastelt". Sicherlich habe ich wieder einmal viel zu kompliziert gedacht - aber scheint zu funktionieren. Was mir jetzt noch fehlt ist folgendes:
Was passiert wenn im Automatikbetrieb eine Pumpe auf Störung geht?  Dann muss die andere Pumpe automatisch einschalten.

Gruß
Franz


----------



## JanB1 (22 September 2014)

So, dein Programm sieht schon mal gut aus. Vielen Dank noch für die Beantwortung meiner Fragen. Ich sehe du hast dich nun für einen Tasterbetrieb entschieden.

Wäre etwas einfacher wenn du einen Schalter mit 3 Positionen verwendest. Weil du aktuell (wenn du für Hand einen Schalter verwendest) direkt von der Automatik in den Handbetrieb wechselst wenn du ausschaltest und jemand den Handbetrieb nicht ausgeschaltet hast. Ich sehe da auch noch ein, zwei andere Kleinigkeiten, wenn du das Programmfile hochlädst könnten wir die erforderlichen Änderungen direkt vornehmen. Würde die Arbeit einfacher machen.

Sieht aber alles in allem recht gut aus.

Zum Störfall: Hast du eine Auswertung für den Störfall? An was für eine Störung denkst du konkret?


----------



## Franz1 (22 September 2014)

Hallo JanB1

hier ist eine neuere Version der Pumpensteuerung:
als PDF 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 2pumpen v2.pdf

und als lsc File: https://www.dropbox.com/s/gjxjs9k5c8r2ay4/WW 2pumpen.lsc?dl=0

Eine Auswertung für den Störfall gibt es nicht (Alarmierung oä). Es muss nur sichergestellt sein, dass eine Pumpe betriebsbereit ist.

Gruß


----------



## JanB1 (22 September 2014)

Danke für den Programmcode, ich seh mir das mal an. Und du willst wirklich Taster und keinen Schalter verwenden?

Bezüglich Störung: Du musst doch aber herausfinden ob die eine Pumpe eine Störung aufweist damit du überhaupt die andere Pumpe anschalten lassen kannst. Hast du dir Gedanken darüber gemacht? 

Denkbar wäre eine Auswertung des Druckes, dafür bräuchtest du aber eine kontinuierliche Druckmessung. Oder du überprüfst ob nach einer gewissen Zeit der Druck erreicht wird. Wird er nicht erreicht so weisst du dass eine Störung vorliegt, die andere Pumpe kann einspringen und eine Meldung wird abgesetzt dass die Pumpe auf Störung ist. Nur so als Einwürfe dazu.


----------



## Franz1 (22 September 2014)

Hallo

ein Schalter wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. 
Die Störung würde ich, wie im Programmcode, über den Motorschutz auswerten. Eine Strömungsüberwachung ist bisher nicht vorgesehen. 

Gruß


----------



## JanB1 (22 September 2014)

Naja, ich würde dir auch eine weitere spezifische Störüberwachung empfehlen, wie zum Beispiel eine kontinuierliche Drucküberwachung mit 2 Alarmpunkten. Wär aber halt n bisschen teurer...

Und ich würde dir auch zu einem Schalter raten, dann hast du nähmlich auch direkt den Fehlerfalle "Automation & Hand gleichzeitig" auch mechanisch ausgeschlossen. Am besten immer auch alles noch mechanisch ausschliessen.


----------



## hucki (22 September 2014)

JanB1 schrieb:


> Am besten immer auch alles noch mechanisch ausschliessen.


Wenn man seinem eigenem Programm nicht traut.





JanB1 schrieb:


> So, dein Programm sieht schon mal gut aus.



Find' ich irgendwie überhaupt nicht. Das gilt auch für die 2. Version.


Was dem Programm am meisten fehlt, ist Struktur. Alle Funktionen sind irgendwie wild durcheinander gewürfelt. Wenn man sich das nach einiger Zeit wieder ansieht, geht es bald schneller, ein neues Programm zu schreiben, als dies hier zu verstehen.

Ich würde immer erstmal damit anfangen, eine saubere AUS/HAND/AUTO-Funktion zu programmieren.
Wenn das mit Tastern geschehen soll, würde ich auch jede der 3 Funktionen mit einer Rückmeldung versehen. Dann fällt z.B. auch auf, wenn mal eine Lampe defekt ist. Ansonsten könnte man nämlich einfach denken, dass die Anlage abgeschaltet ist.

Übrigens fällt mir dabei auf, dass der Handbetrieb gar nicht das ist, was man klassisch darunter versteht (= Dauer-EIN). Vielmehr handelt es sich hier um eine einmalige Druckerzeugung, nach der sich die Anlage wieder komplett abschaltet.

Und damit taucht schon das nächste Problem auf. Wenn nach dieser einmaligen Druckerzeugung der Druck wieder abfällt, bekommt man keine Signalisierung. Man wird also nicht darauf hingewiesen, wieder zu befüllen.

Apropo Signalisierung - Meldeleuchten die auf einem Tableau in einem unterschiedlichen Takt blinken (wenn, warum auch immer, mal beide Motorschutze nacheinander abfallen), sehen m.M.n. nur aus, wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt. Außerdem würde ich auch melden, wenn eine/welche Pumpe gerade laufen soll(te). Denn nur weil der Befehl raus geht, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es die Pumpe auch macht. Und da kann mehr als nur der Motorschutz dran Schuld sein.

Und zu guter Letzt der Prioritätenwechsel.
Der sollte immer beim Abschalten der Pumpen bzw. des Druckschalters geschehen. Ansonsten kann es passieren, das die bisher vorrangige Pumpe noch für einen Zyklus Spannung auf's Schütz bekommt, bevor umgeschaltet wird. Im Übrigen erzeugt der Ausfall einer Pumpe auch nur einen Prioritätswechsel. Daher muss man da nichts Eigenes programmieren, sondern kann die Ausfallmeldungen einfach auf die Zentraleingänge des Stromstoßschalters geben, der für die Priorität zuständig ist.
Bei der jetzigen 2. Version passierte nämlich folgendes: Wenn Pumpe 1 die Priorität hat und ausfällt, springt Pumpe 2 an. Soweit OK. Wenn jetzt jedoch die Störung des Motorschutzes beseitigt wird, wird sofort wieder von Pumpe 2 auf 1 zurück gewechselt. Unschön!
Mit einem erfolgten Prioritätswechsel bleibt dagegen die Pumpe 2 bis zum Abschalten durch den Druckschalter aktiv. Erst dann erfolgt wieder ein normaler Wechsel (vorausgesetzt die Störung wurde behoben).
Bei der jetzigen Schaltung erfolgt außerdem beim Handbetrieb gar kein Prioritätswechsel, was sicher auch so nicht gewollt war.


So könnte dann das Ergebnis dieser ganzen Überlegungen (und nach den bisherigen Beschreibungen bzw. was ich der letzten Programmversion entnommen habe) aussehen:







PS: Ist das wirklich so, das der Druckschalter bei zu wenig Druck geschlossen ist? Meist ist es andersrum, sofern man nur einen Schließer hat.

PPS: Ach, sch.. drauf, hier noch der Download:


----------



## JanB1 (22 September 2014)

hucki schrieb:


> JanB1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Am besten immer auch alles noch mechanisch ausschliessen.
> ...


Wenn man schon die Möglichkeit hat etwas mechanisch auszuschliessen sollte man das auch tun, Programm hin oder her. 



hucki schrieb:


> JanB1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So, dein Programm sieht schon mal gut aus.
> ...


Naja, dafür dass es sein erstes Programm war war es jetzt auch nicht so schlecht. Und die Fehler die du aufgezählt hast waren Anfängerfehler würd ich sagen. 

Bezüglich der Bedenken von hucki muss ich ihm Recht geben.

Das Programm von hucki finde ich sehr gut, vor allem daher da ich nichts vorzuweisen hab weil ich heut Abend keine Zeit fand um ein eigenes zu schreiben.


----------



## hucki (22 September 2014)

JanB1 schrieb:


> vor allem daher da ich nichts vorzuweisen hab weil ich heut Abend keine Zeit fand um ein eigenes zu schreiben.


Ist ja auch nicht Ziel dieses Forums, dass Du hier was für andere schreibst.
Wenn ich das mache (um in Übung zu bleiben), ist das allein mein Problem.


----------



## hucki (22 September 2014)

JanB1 schrieb:


> Naja, dafür dass es sein erstes Programm war war es jetzt auch nicht so schlecht. Und die Fehler die du aufgezählt hast waren Anfängerfehler würd ich sagen.


Das ist sicher richtig und ich vermute mal, das die meisten ersten Gehversuche mit der LOGO! (meine eingeschlossen) ähnlich aussahen.

Trotzdem sollte man auf solche Aufbaufehler hinweisen, damit man sich diese gar nicht erst falsch angewöhnt. Denn es ist äußerst mühsam, sie sich wieder ab zu gewöhnen.



Ich hab' übrigens mal im obigen Programm den AUS-Taster noch in einen Öffner umgewandelt, wie es gemeinhin üblich ist.
Das war mir bei den vielen Sachen nämlich auch noch entgangen. :sad:


----------



## JanB1 (22 September 2014)

Ja, recht hast du. Ich wollt halt nicht sagen: "Nein, alles falsch, schlecht, schlecht." sondern eher so "Sieh mal, da könntest du noch und das da wäre vielleicht auch besser anders.". Will ihn ja nicht vergraulen. 

Wegen dem Öffner: Ach, stimmt ja. Aber wir wollten doch jetzt einen Schalter verwenden. 

Und weisst du was mir auch noch fehlt? Einen guten alten NOT-AUS...


----------



## hucki (22 September 2014)

JanB1 schrieb:


> Aber wir wollten doch jetzt einen Schalter verwenden.


Wir? 
Mit 'nem Schalter wird vermutlich die einmalige Druckerzeugung, sein sogenannter "Handbetrieb", schwieriger.
PS: Übrigens kann man auch Taster einfach mittels Öffnern im Stromkreis gegeneinander verriegeln.




JanB1 schrieb:


> Und weisst du was mir auch noch fehlt? Einen guten alten NOT-AUS...


Und das ist wiederum 'ne Sache, die bis auf die Rückmeldung nichts in der LOGO! sondern nur in der reinen Elektrik was zu suchen hat!
Sozusagen 'ne "mechanische Verriegelung".


----------



## JanB1 (23 September 2014)

Ja doch, Taster sind natürlich auch verwendbar. Und einfach elektrisch zueinander verriegeln, also noch ne. öffner an die Taster welcher den jeeweils anderen blockiert. Gute Idee. 

Und doch, der NOT-AUS hat auch was in der Logo zu suchen wenn du Taster verwendest. Dann müssen nämlich die Flip-Flops resettet werden und ev. noch eine Meldeleuchte aktiviert werden falls der NOT-AUS (oder ein weiterer) vor Ort ist.


----------



## hucki (23 September 2014)

JanB1 schrieb:


> Dann müssen nämlich die Flip-Flops resettet werden ...


Und genau deswegen ist der AUS-Taster auch ein Öffner und kein Schließer. 




JanB1 schrieb:


> und ev. noch eine Meldeleuchte aktiviert werden


Und auch dies wird nicht von der SPS sondern vom Not-Aus-Relais getätigt.


----------



## Franz1 (23 September 2014)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für eure konstruktive Kritik und Hilfe.

Jetzt  habe ich eine kleine Einsicht in die Programmierung der Logo und hoffe,  dass ich darauf aufbauen kann - wenn nicht es gibt ja gute Hilfe 

Die  Not-Aus-Schaltung und Stern-Dreieckkombinatinen werden von der jetzigen  Steuerung übernommen und sind auch in meiner Sicht keine Aufgaben der  SPS.

Gruß


----------



## hucki (23 September 2014)

Franz1 schrieb:


> ... und Stern-Dreieckkombinatinen werden von der jetzigen Steuerung übernommen und sind auch in meiner Sicht keine Aufgaben der SPS.


Die Stern-Dreieck-Schaltung ist doch was ganz Klassisches für die SPS.
Das darf doch so ziemlich jeder Lernende mit als Erstes umsetzen.


----------



## Franz1 (23 September 2014)

Ist schon klar



hucki schrieb:


> Die Stern-Dreieck-Schaltung ist doch was ganz Klassisches für die SPS.



Die Hardware ist halt vorhanden .


----------

